# training sheep to halter or to collar?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got an east friesan-mix ewe and am hoping to be able to milk her. To milk her, I need to be able to lead her to the milking stand.

My goats all have those break-away link collars and I love being able to grab/hold the goats as needed! but I've never seen a sheep with a similar collar.

Does anyone use collars on their sheep? Why/why not? 

Any insights or advice into training this new girl (Honey) to lead by collar or halter?

thanks!
Cathy


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont use collars simply because the wool would get messed and tangled as it grows.

I do use head halters when I am moving one sheep. The head halters make for easier co-operation. They cant pull away. Their head gets turned changing their direction easily. No risk of choking them or damaging their throat/neck.


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

I have raised a few ram lambs on leather dog collars. The wool just grows around the collar over time. Leather does stain the wool. I have used webtype collars as well but make sure you buy one with a heavy metal latch not plastic clip-latch.

I learned this from someone who was raising mature rams on chains attached to t-posts in the front yard of an old farm stead he was renting while the ewes were grazing on the fields he developed into good grass pasture. Looked like he really knew what he was doing.


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

We've used show halters with good success or just the simple calf halters from Farm & Fleet or Fleet Farm. Just get them used to them and it's not a big deal. The nice thing about using a halter is if you control the head, then you control the animal. Sort of like, they go which ever way their head is pointing (if you are not in front...).


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I use dog collars on my sheep. For milking I tend to put a halter on Bessie, though. Helps me keep her nose where I want it as I haven't got a stanchion.

Good luck with your milking!


----------

